# AF 15b Transformer?



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

I picked up this transformer on the cheap! Great condition, but the wiring(plug)was shot. Opened her up, everything was there, but dirty. Installed a new plug wire, cleaned the top of the coil(Reckers, you were right about using an eraser!), and lightly greased the control mechanism.

When I tested it, I get full power from the 15v terminal, but 0 at 7-15v. When I open it up again, any advice on what to look for?

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Make sure the contact arm is applying pressue on the coil. Try a different post maybe one is connected wrong.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I'll 'fess up that this is admitedly a very naive comment ... I know nothing about AF stuff ... but ...

Are both outputs the same type of voltage, i.e., AC or DC? Are you sure you're not checking for a DC output inadvertently with an AC multimeter setting?

Again, naive comment/question on my end.

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

No DC, TJ. My voltmeter tells me AC or DC.


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

T-Man, you hit it on the head!
The contact arm wasn't putting any pressure on the plate. The roller(which I had cleaned) is in great shape, but the arm was bent back. I should have noticed that when I had it apart

Thanks for your help

Speaking of help.................what do you know about diesel horn wiring? I've got the books/diagrams, but when I wire the way it's shown, the horn stays on???????


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey, at least it works! *L*


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Reckers, don't you have a box or 20 to pack
That sucker is kicking out 16.8 volts and the meter reads the increases smoothly
I Love A Deal!!!!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Actually, I'm at work---she called me to come over and help unload her van during my lunch! I sign the lease this evening, so we can actually do what she's been doing all morning. *L*


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

When you finally get moved, you are going to be, "One Happy Dude!"
But don't forget, Spring is upon us. That means lots of yard work, "Honey Do's!" If you play your cards right, you might have time before it's fall to start setting things up!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Sure----and if pigs grow wings, they can learn to fly!

As it is, she's in a frenzy---she moved two van loads of stuff already. We'll do a third tonight, or at least get a third one loaded and move it tomorrow. By van, I mean her Ford Windstar. The cojones-buster will be Saturday morning when my son, myself, and my fiance empty 2 storage sheds and put most of it in the basement. Compared to that, the moving van arrival Monday morning will be a treat (they do all the lifting!). After that, a day or so to clean and turn over the apartment, and I'm a free man. Free to work on the lawn, unpacking, rototilling her flower bed, and so on....


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey, but then again, you are getting your own room

While you have all this, "Free Time" on your hands..........
2 Questions.

Can I wire both of my 720A remote track switches from the same contol?

There is a solder lug in the center of the control. The end is broken off. Can I solder right onto the rivet, or do I need to drill it out and replace the lug? 

I'm on a roll today I feel, "Energized" by the fact that the transformer is great, the apron pieces for my Lionel Diesels are perfect fits, and one of the 2026's I stripped, painted, rebuilt the e-unit on runs like a goosed rabbit

Now if I can figure out my "S" problems..........................

While I work on all these projects, I have the 283 running, choo-chooing and smoking up a storm. She pulls 7 cars with no problem

Thanks for the help


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Since every 720 and control I own is still en route to me from the seller, I haven't got a clue. *L* You need to video your 283 so the rest of the folks here can see what a train is supposed to look like.
Back to the switch, I'd solder to the rivet if it will bond---you may need some flux. I don't see any reason you cannot wire both switches from a single control; the obvious comment is that both will operate simultaneously, which may be desirable. If you're running two trains on the same layout, it would be a wonderful ballet to keep both switches properly working for both trains. *L* Try it with three trains and video that, too!


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

@#$%^&%#[email protected]^#&!!!!!!!!!!!!

I moved a box on my work table and knocked my Seaboard Silver Meteor #970 on the floor. One of the truck cracked 
I just finished getting that thing back to working, found a "Willie" the walker and it was humming! %^$#&*#^#[email protected]^

And of course, I'm all out of trucks to boot!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Stillakid,

My condolences on the #970 ... bummer ...

TJ


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Stillakid,

Mine as well. Might be a good time to reduce the clutter on the bench?


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks Guys! In lieu of flowers, please send checks to the, "New Home For Willie Fund"

And the box that I moved? Had 3 "S" gauge tenders with e-units I just received


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ahh-HA! ... It's the S stuff that's guilty ... hang 'em high, I say!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Obviously a case of S scale supremacy and tender-envy. Willie jumped!


----------

